
Here's An Idea: Hold the Olympics in Multiple Cities at Once - LearnerHerzog
https://www.wired.com/2016/08/olympic-cities-everywhere/?mbid=social_fb
======
tonetheman
I think it would be nice to have an Olympic city. No one could ever agree to
it I am sure. But one spot where you could just have the olympics. It could
have museums... training facilities... maybe it could generate enough revenue
to keep it open all the time.

